# Tips for beginners



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

#happy Hi everyone. Just five days till start of punjab medical colleges. I would really appreciate it if you people could give all the 1st years (including myself) some tips on how to go through the first few weeks and what to expect and what not, in terms of studies and everything else. Thanks.
P.S this site rocks#yes :happy:


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

All i can say is that the first few weeks are not bad...just adjusting to the whole thing. For me it was pretty much self study, lectures are not much of a benefit to me. But if you start with studying a couple hours a day at most, you will be good and you'll easily adapt to the studies. Try not to procrastinate from the start and just try to enjoy your time there and not study for granted lol.
There will be times when you want to drop out because it gets really hard, but then again being a doctor isn't meant for everyone. Try not to hesitate if it gets hard because it will lol...just be confident. For some people, medical is not as hard as most people assume it to be anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool reply. thanks#happy


----------



## arghal (Nov 6, 2010)

I was wondering which medical college did you get in? Does it have the case study sessions? Med school is fun in the beginning later it gets a bit bland. Just keep up with your reading if you are not a lecture person if you are try to take good notes as they can help you pass those little tests and quizzes.


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

arghal said:


> I was wondering which medical college did you get in? Does it have the case study sessions? Med school is fun in the beginning later it gets a bit bland. Just keep up with your reading if you are not a lecture person if you are try to take good notes as they can help you pass those little tests and quizzes.


Rmc... classes havent started yet. lets see what happens. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## GQdoc786 (Sep 29, 2009)

Whaat? Are you serious.. classes still haven't started yet?! is this some sort of joke.. I mean when is PMDC and UHS going to get their act together.. Its ridiculous if you go on UHS they have listed that classes should have technically started on Dec. 20th


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

GQdoc786 said:


> Whaat? Are you serious.. classes still haven't started yet?! is this some sort of joke.. I mean when is PMDC and UHS going to get their act together.. Its ridiculous if you go on UHS they have listed that classes should have technically started on Dec. 20th[/qu
> Almost all government medical college started their classes on 3 jan except sims fj and pmc(they started on dec 20). But rmc has been delaying classes due to hostel accomodation problems. one of the buildings meant for girls hostel is illegally occupied by NAB and they are refusing to vacate the building until they find a substitute. Now the college clerks have given the date of 17 jan, even though they re having trouble adjusting students in girls hostel.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am at sims and i have spent my first 3 weeks  so here are the pieces of advices...
1-Lectures will go over your head.You will probably be sleeping in the lecture theater or texting.
2-You wont be having an idea whats the topic that is being explained by the teacher.You have to guess it or visit the notice board for that.
3-Buy the books at least the text one.
That are Guyton for Physio,KLM for Gross,Laiq hussain for Histo..Lippincot for biochem..GA by Ghulam ahmed and Tassaduq hussain. Histo is Junquira.

4-If you really want to understand the lecture,read the topic before hand at home.
5-Do note the important points of the lecture.
5-try to sit on the first few rows of benches,as if you sit on last benches in a class of 350 ,you want be able to hear a thing.
Thats the situation of a govt college.You wont get any kind of attention from teachers etc.you are basically on your own.
Then if you are a hostelite..you wont be able to study for first months or so.
There is a lot of bullying of juniors or more precisely.
First few months are tough but you will adept yourself to the medical school soon.
so dont be shocked if you fail in first one or two tests.The departments basically try to fail you and you have to pass.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

mubashir888 said:


> I am at sims and i have spent my first 3 weeks  so here are the pieces of advices...
> 1-Lectures will go over your head.You will probably be sleeping in the lecture theater or texting.
> 2-You wont be having an idea whats the topic that is being explained by the teacher.You have to guess it or visit the notice board for that.
> 3-Buy the books at least the text one.
> ...


you have 'hit the nail on the head #happy


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

Great#happythanks so much. This really helps alot.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Only advice is study regularly, lectures are a waste of time in a sense they have a lot of time to kill and act like they dont have much time, so they focusing on just going over EVERYTHING as quickly as possible and when time is in excess, they try to make easy concepts extremely confusing, sometimes spending weeks on something that you will have no clue about and when you are studying it will turn out to be something you could have understood in five minutes.

Just "go with the flow"


----------

